# Suche Diablo 3 Beta Key



## PassitheRock (28. Februar 2012)

kann zu bitte hab einen bekommen^^


----------



## Mothman (28. Februar 2012)

Du kannst auch in den nächsten Tagen hier auf PCG noch Keys gewinnen: Diablo 3: PC Games verlost 166 neue Beta-Keys - Jetzt mitmachen und Chance sichern


----------



## PassitheRock (28. Februar 2012)

Ich weis^^ Aber vileicht ist ja einer so nett und gibt mir heute einen ab. Wenn ich dann einen Gewinnen würde würde ich den natürlich dann auch abgeben.


----------

